# Need a name



## dollystormy (Oct 23, 2005)

Looking into opening a small engine sales and service business. Would appreciate any names you have encountered you liked.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

How about "We're here because your stupid and screwed up your engine".


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Scott15 said:


> How about "We're here because your stupid and screwed up your engine".


 calm down :thumbsup:


well you can take your name......say for example its max......call it max's small engine repair, or max's lawn equipment repair......etc.


----------

